

Ask HN: Is there a TV channel for hackers? - gaiusparx


======
elliottcarlson
While there's no channel dedicated to hackers, there are certainly shows out
there geared towards us

Make TV comes to mind as one: <http://makezine.tv/broadcast/>

------
Mikecsi
Found good hacks from this site: <http://www.hak5.org/>

